# jak 'zamrozic" system

## webmajsterek

w  windowsie jest taki myk ze mozna zamrozic wszystkie programy ( zrzucic pamiec na dysk ) i wylaczyc kompa -- a po ponownym wlaceniu  szybko ma sie dostep  do systemu i te progrmays a w takim stanie jak byly przed zamrozeniem .

w KDE i gnome sa sesje -- ale to nie to bo mozilla np od nowa sciaga strony , a terminal nie ma zawrtosci tego co bylo w momencie zapisywanai sesji .

teraz np kompiluje mozille-firefox i chialbym wylaczyc kompa  i dokonczyc kompilacje gdy znowu wlacze .

czy w linuksie jest odpowiednik hibernacji ?? ( ktory dziala tez w trybie tekstowym ) .

----------

## yoshi314

http://www.suspend2.net/

----------

## Paczesiowa

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2

----------

## Yatmai

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2

 

Coś mam z kompem czy Was też nie wpuszcza na gentoo-wiki.com ?

----------

## Lukanus

Nie ... Ja też mam

```
    (113) No route to host
```

----------

## rasheed

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Coś mam z kompem czy Was też nie wpuszcza na gentoo-wiki.com ?

 

Aktualnie faktycznie coś jest nie tak, wypada trochę poczekać, zobaczymy..

----------

## kfiaciarka

cache strony w google

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Mając chwilke skorzystałem z cache'a googli (thx kfiaciarka  :Wink:  ), tyle tylko, że sama hibernacja działa, z X'ami na nv działa, ale już na driverze nvidia nie chce... 

Znaczy sie system wstaje, wszystko w porządku, ale przełączenie ALT+F7 (na razie robiłem to na konsoli z niezalogowanym kdm :] ) powoduje czarny ekran i brak reakcji na klawisze  :Sad: 

Czyżby nVidia się z suspend nie lubiła ?

----------

## binas77

Chyba nie...

```

ozbarat@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

#

# WARNING: No attempt is made to preserve this file upon upgrades.

#          The file format may also change between hibernate script versions.

#          It is recommended that you enter any modules you wish to unload

#          into hibernate.conf.

#

# The syntax of each line in this file is "module name [...]" where [...] is

# a sequence of minimum/maximum kernel version pairs that the module is

# incompatible with. For example:

#     usb-ehci 2.4.0 2.4.25 2.6.0 2.6.2

# (would indicate that usb-ehci was incompatible in 2.4 until 2.4.25, and in

# 2.6 until 2.6.2 - example only!)

#

# A module without any versions is always considered unsuspendable.

#

# If a line is prefixed with an '@' sign, then the versions are interpreted

# as the module version (as reported by modinfo) instead of the kernel version.

# Unversioned modules (modules with no version: line shown in modinfo) are

# always unloaded if listed, regardless of the version range.

#

# This format has some limitations - it does not take into account Software

# Suspend 2 versions (which may include driver updates).

#

nvidia

acx100

acx_pci

hsfmodem

prism54

```

----------

## no4b

Mnie również nie udało się poprawnie obudzić systemu z załadowaną nvidią, ale na tym forum można znaleźć kilka przepisów ludzi, którzy dali radę. Poszukaj, może akurat się uda.

----------

## msch

```

emerge suspend2-sources

```

tu masz tego samego kernela, co gentoo-sources + patch pozwalajacy na hibernacje

----------

## kfiaciarka

Mnie osobiscie suspend2 freezuje system po odhibernowaniu jak dostanie duzo obciązenie na cpu np :/

----------

## Yatmai

 *msch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge suspend2-sources
> ...

 

Hehe, no tego właśnie wziąłem, bo ręczne patchowanie gentoo-sources (a potem ręczne poprawianie reject'ów) nie pozwoliło na poprawną kompilacje  :Sad: 

Ale musze tak na marginesie przyznać, że suspend naprawde imponuje prędkoscią (choć odpalałem to na razie tylko z konsoli przy małym uzyciu ramu  :Smile:  ), gdyby to jeszcze troche dopracować to można by tego używać zamiast wyłączania monitora jak gdzieś na kwadrans wychodze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## msch

jest to zajefajna opcja wrecz, nie chce mi sie czekac az sie wszystko pouruchamia od nowa - zrzut do ramu i jest tak, jak bylo  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

A działa Ci to z X'ami na nV czy masz Ati ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## msch

mialem ati. obecnie mam kubuntu (mam karte intela, powinna chodzic na i810 - lecz nie moge tego ustawic *uwaga* tylko w gentoo) i hibernacja dziala bezproblemowo

----------

